# Hive ganger roleplay the smaking, raving, stabbing thread



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc; This is how it works, the rp is a series of events, split up by freetime sections were you can go out, buy glo sticks, drugs, kill people or make back hand deals. I will set the scene for the event and then it will be up to you to decide what you do.

The huge noise the 4 metre tall speakers in the back ground vibrated through glitz as he sat at a table, this was one of the many gang meetings, were anyone in or connected to a gang attended, soon he, as the JUNKS leader would be making his speech to sum up the last month or two events, which the Junks did as they were basicly the only neutral gang.

The 
majority of the attendents were either dancing, or lurking in the shadows, only those high up in the gang would sit down, often chatting to the rather attractive serving girls from the JUNKS, (Junks run the event)

As the music becam quieter Her got up and may his way to the stage, as he walked on a cheer from the crowd shook the building. He noticed that the majority of those fom large gangs didn't cheer _Them lot are gettin more cocky by the day, who'd they think they are_ he thought

"Well, heloooooo, my friends, it has been to long" he paused for the applause, mainly from people is his own gang stratigicly placed in the crowd. "I'd just like to congratulate the JUNK rokiee band for winning the latest Battle of the Bands gang version contest, the universal gang, The Glactic Falcons have paid the JUNKS to alow them to take them to over planets, so well done, also it seems the muties won the latest drag race, despite the weird ladz bringing some preety flash rides, now with tentions hotting up I expect you all to try at least to stop killing eachover, but hey that never works," ending his speech he went to sit down.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

OOC: That was the gangers scene, as it would be hard to put the enforcers in that one this time there have their own scene. Mutie players can choose which one to be in.

A mutie safe house is under attack, the enforcers have waited untill the defenders are at the smallest amount in ages, calling in the judges the attack has begun. The first judge to clear the building, while keeping it intact (you may enter in any way which your resources allow), will get a significent raise.

Enforcer equipment: Carapace aromour, gaps filled in with cloth, power maul, enforcer sheilds or sheild and maul may be swapped for bolter.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

There arrival planet side 8 hours ago had caused quite a stir among the hives fortified precinct, though something of this kind had been expected for a while now. Ordered chaos was the word some would use to describe the hive and the Imperial presence in Underhive was minimal at best. It was only a matter of time before outside help was called in. What they hoped for was a legion of Arbites, enough men to eliminate all thoughts of civil disobedience and perhaps even to cleanse the Underhive of the wastrels, druggies, thieves and murderers who inhabited. What they got was Helgrim’s team

Helgrim had recently been raised to the rank of Judge and given his comparative youth it was thought best if he were placed in charge of one of the sectors special investigations branchs before he went on to a full command and so for the past 3 years he has been hopping about the sector clearing up spills so to speak either because it was deemed that a large armed response was not yet necessary or simply that they hadn't the men to do it.

When he finally met him the Marshal of the Court turned out to be a greying man whose work seemed to be putting years on him. From what he could gather his men were over stretched and the problems were never ending. After a private discussion it was apparent that the Underhive was the larger of the two problem areas and could do with ironing out. The gangs needing breaking, there was list of wanted men as wide as Vaz that needed catching and the population needed reminding of the law and to whom they owed their very existence too.

When he saw what he had to work with so to speak he began to realise just why the Gangs had grown so influential. The Provost in charge of overseeing the Underhive was keen to point out to the Judge that it was impossible to meet expectations when he had barely had 2/3rds of the recommended number of men and only 1 of the 3 repressors assigned to him was not currently out of commission. Helgrim considered requisitioning more men but then again he already seen the central precinct reports and knew there was barely enough as it were. Any men he took to reinforce their presence here could critically weaken them elsewhere. He would just have to make do with what he had so to speak. After receiving a appraisal about the current situation and what steps the Arbite’s had been taking to restoring an acceptable level of law and order he gathered files on the gangs as well as the latest intelligence reports and headed to an unoccupied office to review the matter at hand. The reports were sketchy, the maps provided badly drawn and the files on the gangs were for the most part only a dozen or so pages long and not exactly detailed. In short he was going to have start from scratch. Looking through the intel he noted a planned assault on a gang called the Muties was due to begin shortly. Well it was as good as anywhere else to start. After memorising the information in front him word for word he notified the Provost he would handle the assault personally and he was to inform the units present to await his arrival. He couldn’t help but notice the man seemed oddly glad someone had come to take the thing out of his hands. Morale seemed low at the moment, he would have to deal with the issue soon enough but for now he had a assault to plan.

Pondering the matter he excused himself and walked out the underhive’s tower precinct towards the repressor he had brought with him, just one of the two available to them with the others in such dire need of repairs. He was going to have to be careful with it. Its admantium door slid open with a hiss revealing a practical interior lit by a number of high density light bulbs. Seated along the benches that ran either side his team of highly trained armoured law bringers stared impassibly at him through the black reflective visors of their helmets awaiting his command.

"It would seem that our services are required at the front sooner then anticipated. A full briefing will be given on route" as he said so he passed a map with the coordinates of the hideout to the driver and took his seat at the end as the repressor’s engines roared to life

He surveyed his unit with a certain pride, each one them was hand picked after all. Then his eyes lingered on the huge weapon which was as usual sitting precariously on its own seat next to a giant of a man and half sighed before stating:

"Officer Antonius you do realise it’s a breach of subsection 47 A Volume 6F of the Fire Arms Protocol of 4029 to fail to secure a weapon when on active duty”

He kept his face perfectly straight as he prepared himself for the response. Despite his best efforts Vega had a rather a unique outlook on protocol and had what he like to call a colourful turn of phrase


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Mikhail watched from the shadows of the room as Glitz gave his speech. Mikhail had been trusted with acting as one of the bodyguards to the Mutie leaders that were attending the meeting. After being sure that there weren't any immediate threats to his fellow Muties, he asked one of the server girls for half a keg of beer. After staring at him in shock for a second, the girl went off to fetch his drink. 

_Obviously she's never met a space marine,_ thought Mikhail as he let out a tiny laugh and turned back to Glitz's speech. He didn't trust Glitz, or any members of his gang for that matter. Although Glitz claimed that his gang was "neutral", there were rumors of plans by the JUNKS to ally themselves with the Terran Footsoldiers, and Mikhail had learned long ago that although they weren't credible, rumors shouldn't be completely dismissed. Scanning the crowd again, Mikhail put his hand on his bolt pistol, not only ready for trouble, but hoping for the chance to draw blood. 

Mikhail had no idea what was about to happen at one of the Mutie warehouses.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Luca stood slouched against a pillar, halfway down the room to the left hand side. A bright luminous bulb hung above him, clearly illuminating him to the rest of the room. A small group of Terran Footsoldiers were amassed around him, or at least, they were around one another. None would have considered themself the gang leader, instead they formed what was almost considered an Underhive War Council. 

Luca hated these things though. It wasn't that he didn't enjoy a good party and the window dressing was certainly appealing, but he resented the JUNKS. He resented who they'd made themselves and he resented that people seemed to accept it. He resented that such matters as the ongoing events of the Hive, the gangs, the wars, matters of not only mere life and death, but pride, were trivialised to something to be brought up in passing conversation over cheap drinks. 

There was nothing he could do about it though. Not now at least, so he may as well enjoy it while he was here. Reaching out he snatched a bottle of something from a tray a passing barmaid was delivering. She stopped, almost surprised for the briefest moment then carrying on as if nothing special had happened. Truth was, Luca thought, around here, it probably happened every other time she tried to take someone a drink. He smiled, watching her hips sway as she walked away and drinking from the bottle. Whatever it was was vile, but hey, it was free and it moistened the throat.

The contingent of Terran Footsoldiers continued to talk amongst themselves, clear to everyone but apparant to few. The night was still young and unlikely to pass quietly.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow our gangs seem to be somewhat non gangliike. Dragraces and bands? I was expecting more like a summery of recent bank jobs... Still cool though.

Ark' sat at his table. This kind of thing was for the birds, he just showed up because it was manditory. He sipped his drink and listened vuagely to the speech.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Lurking in the shadows, Snerri looked up as a serving girl appproahed him with a plate of drinks. Raising his hood, he grabbed the whole tray as the girl screamed and ran. _Wierd bloody humans_, he thought to himself, gulping down the drinks.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Boss Krunk reached up to take a drink from a serving girl when she screamed and ran off, her tray now in the possession of the Hrud. Krunk narrowed his eyes at him for a moment then laughed and took the largest bottle he could see from him and started to gulp it down. He liked Snerri, he was definitely more of a Mork man than Gork, though that didn't bother the Ork and he enjoyed spending time with him.

Boss Krunk heard some commotion and turned to see one of his Boys getting into a fight with a very large Mutie. Angrily Krunk lifted up his Kombi-Shoota and, using the regular bullets, punched a series of holes into the both of them.
"No fight'n un my watch!" He roared as the bodies collapsed to the ground. Smiling that he had retained order he turned back to the table and started to devour his Squig pie. . .


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc: the reason why no one would talk about gang stuff is because if some enforcer spy was listening, there'd be proof linking everyone in the room to crimes, gangs, even today are very good at avoiding blame.

Glitz was annoyed, all the serving staff were from his own gang, and still these thugs who think their sooo hard treat them like slave dirt, maybe he was right to begin deals with the terran footsoldiers, even if it did feel slightly wrong.

Anyway soon the JUNKS dancing girls would be on, hopefully Hope had put together something reasonably good, but not to indecent, he didn't want his gang that low.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"Heh, sorry Boss. Still, mano, I always thought it was subsection 27? Or are you reading next years Reformation?" The troopers laughed around him, but the steely glare of the judge quietened them all as the Repressor bumped over the ruts in the road.

Quickly fingering the safety catch, the Trigger locked.

Boy did it feel good to be doing some work again. 

The big Enforcer was seen as a PTI for the squad, his arms as big as most mens legs, a barrell chest, and height said to rival that of a fabled Space Marines. Although of course, none had ever been able to confirm or deny this boast, but whatever the truth of it, Julio Antonius was big.

During his earlier days, he had trained in the Imperial Guard, but the thought of an impending war had caused him to flee, killing his Sergeant Instructor when he was but a teenager. After jumping aboard an outbound Freighter, he found himself on an unknown world, but this world seemed to be a safe haven for Pirates and renegades. In time he learnt it would be called Grazilona, and he became a heavy for a Drugs Baron. He experimented with a variant of 'Fury', apparently taking information from the Ogryn blood to empower it.

Ever since, he had done his best to increase his size - Growth Hormones, the lot. But he was well known for his Weight Lifting skills - he had once bench pressed a Centaur APC when he was on some other world, during his time as an Enforcer.

Smiling with the memory, he shuffled around, patting his pockets. Finding the one he wanted, he opened the rip-stop, and picked out a wad of tobacco. Tobacco, mind, not Lho. With the judge around, smoking that would be a death warrant. And smoking on duty was forbidden. Despite their long... friendship, Vega liked to call it, although comradeship was the preferred choice of term for the judge, Vega had been given the Cat a couple of times in the arbites precincts for just such a lapse.

Deciding he didn't feel like proving his strength once again against the neuro-lash, he settled for just chewing a piece of the brown weed.

Smiling a broad white grin at the Judge, the eyes told all that went unsaid between the two. _"How long till Target?"_


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ark' Swilled his drink, wondering if it was going to have been worth his time showing up, nothing was hapening...


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

OOC: After more research of the subject I have changed from using Dictates Imperialus to mean Imperial law to using Lex Imperialis as it simpler and more commonly used in fluff 

Helgrim adopted his usual stony expression as the others chuckled at Vegas joke, his steely gaze quickly restoring decorum to the repressors occupants. There wasn’t any malice behind it. Simply put it was just expected of him or rather of Judges in general. And if Helgrim was great believer in anything it was doing what was expected.

As the repressor rumbled on he could remember a time when there hadn’t always been a gap between him and his men. Rank had always been a hurdle in the way of social integration but he had made a deliberate effort to get to know the men and to always fill in the reams of supply, welfare and admin forms that were commonly overlooked to ensure that the were always fit physically and emotionally. That he did so not at personal instigation but as per the advice of Lord General Ashwin Stanley’s Guide to Effective Leadership didn’t seem to matter. He had established what he liked to call a good working relationship with a number of Arbites over the years but now he couldn’t help think that things had changed subtly and the gap forced upon by rank had without his notice grown into a chasm. His recent and unexpected (considering his youth) appointment to rank of Judge had brought with it a lot of benefits but cohesive social integration with the unit wasn’t one of them. It wasn’t that the unit had lost its effectiveness, it was as efficient as ever nor had it affected the chain command rather the opposite, the men seemed more disciplined and responsive then he had previously imagined possible. Well there were always some minor exceptions in this regard but he could depend on them when needed. No it was simply that as a marshal he might be a senior member of the command structure but when it came down to it he was just another Arbite who’s authority and remit were delegated to him. Judges were a very different kettle of fish being far more akin to Commissars or dare he think it Inquisitors then the regular change of command. They were still bound to the Lex Imperialis but otherwise their powers to Judge and sentence were to his structured mind that had always sort to understand the bounds, were vague and weighty. While Judges were generally assigned specified jurisdictions they were officially allowed to move anywhere and judge on any matter. Only in dealings with the Departmento Munistorum overseen as it was by the Imperial Commissariat did he require prior consent. He understood that the were occasions that required a Judge to be unfettered in the execution of his duty but even he was a little overwhelmed by the extensive nature of the position given how while the Lex Imperialis commonly dictated a minimum statutory sentence for a crime it left the maximum wide open. He wondered if Commissar’s had the same dilemma. He had observed them enough to know that that the soldiers in the presence never seemed truly at ease, fearful of making a mistake that might draw the Commissar’s attention upon them. He wouldn’t say the same applied here, the was no fear so to speak, Arbites were far better trained and indoctrinated then their IG counterparts, but he could swear the tension rose perceptively as he entered the Repressor. He couldn’t help but wonder what detrimental affect if any might result from the situation and what he might be able to do to counter it. Perhaps a extended leave of service for them after this tour of service would be in order, after all the Council of Judges was due to meet in Tower of Justice on Terra at the end of the year and considering he was new many would be expecting him to attend not least his uncle. Their services would hardly be needed on the most heavily garrisoned and regulated planet in the Imperium.

He noticed Vega munching on his tobacco, he didn’t approve but it surprisingly improved the big man’s focus and there wasn’t any technical regulation or statute prohibiting it as such so he simply ignored it and gave him that patented stare of his. Vega’s confident gaze back was all he needed to know that the big man knew he wouldn’t say anything and that his curiosity concerning the mission was peeked. He wouldn’t have to wait long, but first Helgrim wanted to have the data to hand. The Proctor had promised to scan and verify the information he had reviewed later in electronic form and send it on encrypted channel before he left. If his initial view on the Proctor was right he would have started as soon left the room and he should be with them presently.

They didn’t have to wait long as the driver turned to state that an encrypted transmission had just been received. Thanking him, Helgrim instructed him to send the data by wireless transceiver to the team’s datapads after decryption was finished. Less then a minute later and all round the Repressor’s dimly lit interior datapads started to flash to indicate to their users that new information was available. Quickly scanning his own to check it was all there he looked up to see the others who similarly in a state of checking their own and spoke in his usual crisp voice:

*“You have just received the pre-mission report as well as all intel relevant to the task at hand that was currently available. I suggest your read them after the briefing, it is not exactly comprehensive and should not take too long”*

His tone made quiet clear what his opinion was of working on less then informative data as he started:

*“If you have not already gathered we are about to participate in our first action planet side. Local forces have learned of a base of operations for one of the local Gangs who refer to themselves as the Muties. What little intel we have on the gang can be found on your datapad’s. According to accounts it’s made up of degenerates, heretics, murderers and rumour has it even mutants. Currently holding position out of sight from where the Muties are held up our 6 Enforcers under the Command of Proctor Dantilus who has been informed of are imminent arrival. That I am afraid is about as much information as with have. Here is what we do not know. We do not know the layout of the building in question. We have no idea of the strength or composition of the forces inside. We do not know if they are unaware of what we intend or a waiting for us. We do not even know what weapons they may or may not have. In short this is Blind Op. We are heading into unknown territory, against forces or unknown nature or strength. As a certain member of the unit might put it (giving a Vega a knowing glance) we are entering Tiger Country. With this in mind we are going to do everything by the book. I do not want to see any show boating or heroics. We keep it tight out there watch one another’s backs and we should get through this in one piece. Considering the limited intel we have been provided tactics will have to wait till we are on the ground and we have time to reconnoitre the position. As we don’t know whether or not they are aware of presence as yet the Repressor will stop a ¼ of a click short of are intended target and we will precede on foot the rest of the way to rendezvous with Proctor Dantilus and his men. The repressor will move to cover and hold position to such time as it maybe needed. Once we have been dropped off Officer Blue (given a generic name in case some one wants to come along and rp him at late point) will take point while the rest will follow in standard cover, move formation, taking advantage of cover as you can. Proctor Black (seeing a similarity? ) will cover the rear and Vega will be acting as my cover man”*

*“Any Questions?”*

Behind the judge the driver said:

_*“ETA 4 minutes and counting”*_


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"Speaking for the boys Boss, I can tell you we doesn't. On 3, boys - 3, 2, 1, Oorah!. Finish suiting and booting, pray to the Emperor, and remember, if you find any IED's, put your head between your knees, and..."

"Kiss your arse goodbye! We know!"

Smiling his infectious grin, Vega stood up as much as possible in the roomy converted Rhino, the Fortified Firing ports were raised up higher than the conventional STC Rhino, and consequently, Julio's head barely scraped the ceiling. Picking up his shock maul, he thumbed the switch, checked to see if it was working, and then turned it off. Storing it in his Webbing, he fished out a spare power pack for it, and put that in another compartment.

Closing the bergen, he reached down into the firing step, and lifted the hidden container. Picking up a dozen of the frag and krak grenades, he distributed them around the members in the squad, the new Provost, Rojo, he we called taking the egg shaped explosives gingerly. Grinning at the boy, Vega slapped him on the back, the teenager in fright nearly dropping them.

"Haha, careful lad. This one your first mish? Stick with me lad, and you'll be fine. If _mierda_ gets crazy, put your shield up? Strong arm, kid, and you'll be cruisin'. Ain't that right senoritas?"

Julio Vega Antonius was happy once again, that torchbright grin shined out in the dim red light, the black armoured troopers blending in with the Military finish paintwork. Winking at Engrimm, he pulled the balaclava and blast helmet on his head, and slotted home a frag grenade into the Heavy stubbers underslung grenade drum. The click was ominous.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Boss Krunk was beginning to get seriously pissed as a trio of Muties behind him were throwing things at him while he was eating his Squig pie. Eventually he could stand it no more and roared his dissatisfaction.
"Dis get to togeder stinks! Da waidrasses arr badly trained, my pie is undercooked and dere is no order inbetween da gangs!" In his fury Krunk blasted one of the trio with his shoota and maimed another with his Big Choppa. The third stood nearly 10 feet tall and both arms were replaced by gruesome tentacles. Krunk screamed a war cry and charged at him, his Choppa's chain blade whirring noisily. His boys cheered and raced forward into a fearsome melee with the Mutant's own soldiers as a bloody battle commenced. . .


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Skirting the fight, Snerri took the chance to nab a whole heap of bottles that were lying around. A Mutie came screaming out of the fight, only to be dispatched by a knife in the throat. Wiping the dagger on the mutants clothes, Snerri snickered and headed off to find more booze.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ark' heard noises at the other end of the party, he looked up. He sieghd, why did everyone have to be so dam imature, he walked over, a mutant came flying out, half unconsious, of the brawl. He picked it up by the scruff of the neak, and slapped it. 
"Show some profesionalism!" He shouted.
He eyed the fight. It seemed he was not as well equiped as everyone else. He walked back to his table downed the rest of his drink, and began milling in the direction of the door, taking his time. He wasnt in the mood for a fight, but if somthing interesting hapened he didnt want to miss it.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Getting fed up with all the noise, Snerri waded into the fight, smacking any ankles that came his way with his stick, until he reached Boss Krunk.
"Krunk, stop des fighting, the Eldar boss guy will get mighty pissed when he finds out dit yures bin fighting again!" he yelled in the Orks ear.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Krunk grunted as he listened to Snerri and eventually decided he was right. He shoved the large Mutant that had been throttling him a moment before with its tentacles out of the way and motioned for his boys to accompany him back to his table, much to the confusion of the Muties. . .


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Luca goes to stand outside, deciding he'll come back when something interesting happens.


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Muttering to himself, Snerri downed another bottle, and checked that no one had knicked the remaining ones. Satisfied, he pocketed another couple of bottles, before heading for the door.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

As the JUNK dancers began their 'show' the mutie members slowly creeped their way around the room, untill they had secretly encircled the other gangs, then opened fire

ooc: just a scene to get gangers fighting


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Mikhail had just finished drinking his beer when the other Muties opened fire. 
_Damnit,_ thought Mikhail, _I hate being left out of the loop. Oh well, time to start killing._ Mikhail casually fired his bolt pistol into the crowd of gang members, blowing the heads off of two JUNKS members, and blasting gaping holes into the legs of a Weird Ladz member. An Ork jumped towards Mikhail, swinging a massive axe at him. Mikhail casually cut the Ork in half with a swing from his sword, and continued firing into the gang members.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

"Longest Emperor Damned 4 minutes of my Life", thought Vega, the quick, open mouthed chewing of the Baccy the only sign of his nervousness.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ark' saw 2 members of his own gang in the brawl. He paused. When one fell to the floor spurting blood from his hand, Ark' sprinted over brining out his knife. He jumped into the air off of a table for hight at the man holding the smoking gun that had taken off his comrads hand, brining his knife for the mans head, shouting,
"REALL MEN USE A KNIFE!!!"


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanking any gods that were watching, Snerri was about to slip out of the door before he remembered that their were other Wierd Ladz in their, and that the Eldar boss would get very annoyed if they all died in there.
Grumbling, he took another swig out of a bottle labled "Brass Cleaner" to steady his nerves, and climbed into the roof to take up a sniping position with his sniper rifle. Picking off a Mutie, he muttered, "Dere ain't enouggh perks in dis job..."


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Krunk roared and started to knock back anyone who wasn't green with his Big Choppa.
"Hoo's da target, hoo du we fite?" He bellowed through a communicator but got nothing back but static. Krunk saw someone dispose of one of his boys without much trouble and and charged towards him, desperate for revenge. . .


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ark' Saw a big ork running at him. Accepting that disgression was the better part of valor, he ran for it, trying to lose him in the confusion...


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Picking off five Muties in five seconds, Snerri watched with great amusement Krunk chase a human around the room. Picking up his pic-recorder, he started filming the chase and the rest of the fight for his boss.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Krunk roared triumphantly as he started to quickly gain on his target. This was mostly due to the fact that the Ork was simply slamming straight through anyone who stood in his way. With a tremendous leap he landed in front of him and swung his chainaxe in a wide ((hehe)) ark towards Ark's head. . .


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

[Hi guys - I'm sorry I've not posted this before (especially to you discy, after your effort in trying to revive it), but having chatted recently with Silar, matters beyond his control have taken a toll on his time available online, and I'm afraid that this Roleplay is without a GM. Instead of saying it's closed, you all seem to be having fun having a brawl in the Tavern, so I'll leave you at that. However, there is not going to be any story driven Roleplaying from now on, and whatever you do is without Motive. Sorry once again, chaps and chappesses.]


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC: Wow that's a shame, oh well you win some you lose some. . .))


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

OOC: Bugger. Hang on, I could GM it, if someone would PM me the detials, coz this was shaping up to be a great RP.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

[OOC - Unfortunately, as Silar said if he managed to get his stuff sorted out IRL, he would come back - and it would continue. So to stop such continuity problems occuring, you are more than welcome to start a new RP, and open it all up to new and old particpants, and I for one would gladly join.]


----------

